# El efecto Kopp-Etchells



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesante solución y efecto !

http://www.anfrix.com/2010/07/el-efecto-kopp-etchells/

Los indios latinoamericanos veian los Fuegos de San Telmo con temor













 Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2012)

todo bien con el helicóptero, pero por las noches se convierten en un tiro al blanco para los talibán


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2012)

Yo vi algo todavía mas raro, un *Rayo Esférico* o *Rayo Bola*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2012)

si hablamos de fenómenos extraños, en el campo que no hay luz caminando vi en mis pies,por sobre encima de ellos una bola azulada casi transparente, iluminaba muy poco ,pensando que era algo de la vista mire hacia el frente y hacia todo mi alrededor y no veía nada extraño, pero si miraba mis pies la luz seguía ay ,aclaro que cuando mire para todos lados era para buscar algún gracioso que me estuviera iluminando,no había nadie, luego de unos 5 segundos de mirar la nubesita azul y no encontrar algún indicio de linterna o algo por el estilo , me incline para tocar la bola esa y tratar de dilucidar de donde provenía esa luz ,pero cuando estaba casi a punto de tocarla se corrió y se fue adentro de unos pastizales ,no me metí a seguir la luz y seguí mi camino observando y escuchando el menor ruido pero no paso mas nada y nunca mas volví a ver algo parecido.
PD:
       al que diga ''que fumaste''      le doy una muestra del  frasco 13 ,
no emitia ruido,ni zumbido la bola azul no era uniforme era mas bien como una pequeña nube pero en azul muy palido, tampoco tenia ningún aroma ni olor ,flotaba a una distancia aproximada de 10 centímetro por encima de las puntas de mi zapato,
cuando se fue también lo iso mas o menos flotando a la misma altura, se movió en una especie de zigzag entre despacio y muy rápido


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si hablamos de fenómenos extraños, ....



No leas el título, lee el comentario: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/caza-fantasmas-demas-14320/#post87416


----------



## fernandob (Mar 17, 2012)

todo tiene su razon.
y la naturaleza es MAGICA.

lo que pasa es que solemos No andar de noche, yo .......extraño el mundo que NO he vivido, pero es magica la naturaleza.

recuerdo una vez que fui con un amigo a la peninsula de valdez, nos fuimos a pasear todo el dia, seguimos la costa hasta que el sol cayo.........y claro........que vivos........luego habia que volver y el sol habia caido. que bajon !!

sin embargo fue una de las mejores noches que pase en mi vida, y eso que volvimos al camping.

caminamos y caminamos por playa y por acantiladitos, y recuerdo una playa larga , mi amigo iba rapido , adelante pero yo tranquilo mas atras, por que encima se venia tormenta, pero era hermoso , sobrecogedor.
y caminaba descalzo por la playa, donde el agua termina, y de repente veo que al caminar atras mio mis pisadas BRILLABAN.......
me parro y con el pie acaricio la arena y brillaba......me quede.
al final , entre lo que vi y lo que luego le consulte a un guardafaunas hay unos bichitos que casi no  los podes agarrar por que no son mas que como pequeñas medusas o aguas vivas.......moco transparente , que son como luciernagas.
ademas , vi como unos palitos que salian de la arena, ......como un palito con carne o piel ......y al tirar se rompian tratando de meterse.
en fin, se me rompio uno y no intente mas para no lastimarlos.

en esos momentos uno debe parar, sentarse y tomarse su tiempo, para que lo que hay alrededor no se asuste y lo podamos disfrutar un poco mas.

algunas cosas que encontre en la web :

http://maikelnai.elcomercio.es/2009...o-bahia-mosquito-la-ensenada-bioluminiscente/

http://acontecimientos2012.latin-foro.net/t2353-ola-brillante-en-costa-californiana


no hay que temer a la naturaleza........es como dijo schrek ;
el bicho mas peligroso de todo el bosque soy yo (el humano en este caso , el ogro en su caso) .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 17, 2012)

yo en invierno tengo que andar si o si de noche por los conejos,estoy acostumbrado a caminar solo de noche,igual eso que comente mas arriba me paso en un campo de santa fe


> en esos momentos uno debe parar, sentarse y tomarse su tiempo, para que lo que hay alrededor no se asuste y lo podamos disfrutar un poco mas.


aplauso aplauso


----------

